# Theophilus Chin Envisions A3 Avant, We Explain the Case



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It is Monday and thus not #fotoshopfriday, but what you see here is definitely a photoshop. It is the work of Theophilus Chin, a regular in our photoshop-themed series. It is most definitely not real, though Chin’s skills in seamlessly creating the car may have some wondering if it should be.

We’re guessing the idea of an A3 Avant may have been on the minds of Avant fans from the moment Audi alluded to a sedan version being added to the lineup. I’ll be honest. It was on my mind as well. And, despite an obvious predisposition to wagons that is likely disproportionate to market demand, there may actually be a case for such a car.

Why a wagon? Looking at other market offerings from within the Volkswagen Group, one can easily see that the Volkswagen Jetta Sportwagon is a hot seller. That it’s produced in Mexico and cheaper than a Golf in Germany gives it a bit of an inflated number in Europe but in the USA it is still a very strong seller. Even better, the car depreciates at a much slower pace than other Volkswagen models and that even applies to versions with the much less desirable normally-aspirated 5-cylinder engine.

What’s the difference between the A3 Sportback and an Avant? It is nuanced to be sure, but think of it as comparing the Volkswagen Golf 5-door and the Jetta Sportwagon. The latter (and presumably an A3 Avant) would be based on the longer footprint of the A3 sedan and feature load-flat trunk access.

So will there be an A3 Avant? No, and not in the foreseeable future. We’re told that the sedan was a late addition to an A3 range that didn’t initially include it. There’s no plan for an Avant, but perhaps if A3 sales go gangbusters then this could be reconsidered. Highly placed sources at the Volkswagen Group have repeatedly lauded to us how suitable the MQB architecture on which the A3 is based is for many, many more model derivatives. If that’s the case, then the A3 Avant seems a natural.

See a rear shot and download high-resolution versions of this over at Theophilus Chin’s website HERE.

http://www.theophiluschin.com/?p=4953


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Would like to see a Sportback, in North America, using a gas or diesel engine and Quattro...
Heck, I am starting to get desperate for a car right now and willing to take the sedan even


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

It looks so similar to the A6 wagons I see around Germany here. They are very common. The s6 wagon is also very impressive, just saw one yesterday.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

beautiful photoshop btw. Thanks! (didn't want to take away from the beauty of the thing) :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

based off the A3 sedan, but he apparently didn't know how to integrate the wagon portion into the sedan's trunk.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

If Mercedes-Benx produces a CLA Shooting Brake,i.e. a wagon version of its new compact sedan, then an Audi A3 Avant will get the nod. 

I agree that there is likely to be considerable overlap with the A3 Sportback, but let's not forget that the A5 Sportback and A4 Avant co-exist very well with an equal amount of overlap quite happily. 

An A3 Avant could easily become the basis for a new crossover, like an A3 Allroad. In the final analysis, the extra loadspace an Avant version of the A3 could make a big difference. 

I like Theophlus' image - it is true to Audi's design language - but the real thing would need an extra dose of sexiness to pass muster. The A3 Sedan got just that. With a bit more of the same, an A3 Avant could be a very desirable machine indeed. 

Just never say never.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Crocodile said:


> I agree that there is likely to be considerable overlap with the A3 Sportback, but let's not forget that the A5 Sportback and A4 Avant co-exist very well with an equal amount of overlap quite happily.


Both of which aren't sold in North America (not including the Allroad). :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Crocodile said:


> If Mercedes-Benx produces a CLA Shooting Brake,i.e. a wagon version of its new compact sedan, then an Audi A3 Avant will get the nod.
> 
> I agree that there is likely to be considerable overlap with the A3 Sportback, but let's not forget that the A5 Sportback and A4 Avant co-exist very well with an equal amount of overlap quite happily.


The A5 Sportback is EU only, but it's also based on the A5 coupe and thus a much more aggressive roof and more coupe-like. You may remember years ago the talk of an A4 4-door coupe before the A5 came out... which is I suspect what that car is.

The A3 Sportback is more wagon than coupe so they're not exactly the same thing.

Here's a mockup I did of the A3 to see what an A3 Sportback might look like based on one of the A3 sedan concepts. This would be more in the vein of the A5 Sportback.


----------



## cooperrf (Mar 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The A5 Sportback is EU only, but it's also based on the A5 coupe and thus a much more aggressive roof and more coupe-like. You may remember years ago the talk of an A4 4-door coupe before the A5 came out... which is I suspect what that car is.
> 
> The A3 Sportback is more wagon than coupe so they're not exactly the same thing.
> 
> Here's a mockup I did of the A3 to see what an A3 Sportback might look like based on one of the A3 sedan concepts. This would be more in the vein of the A5 Sportback.


Ohhh... I'll take an RS version of one of those!


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The A5 Sportback is EU only, but it's also based on the A5 coupe and thus a much more aggressive roof and more coupe-like. You may remember years ago the talk of an A4 4-door coupe before the A5 came out... which is I suspect what that car is.
> 
> The A3 Sportback is more wagon than coupe so they're not exactly the same thing.
> 
> Here's a mockup I did of the A3 to see what an A3 Sportback might look like based on one of the A3 sedan concepts. This would be more in the vein of the A5 Sportback.


Nice work, George. 

New Sportbacks are starting to appear in London. Looks very good in all colours.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm still pissed about not getting an S3 or RS3 Sportback from the start of production for the USA. Grrr, I guess its a sign to be patient. This is worse than waiting for the new Daft Punk album...


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

djdub said:


> I'm still pissed about not getting an S3 or RS3 Sportback from the start of production for the USA. Grrr, I guess its a sign to be patient. This is worse than waiting for the new Daft Punk album...


The RS3 hasn't even had a spy pic snapped yet, so I think that will be a ways away.

As for the S3 Sportback, if they even bring a Sportback, as long as they bring it with the 2.0T and Quattro / S-Tronic, unless you are a complete badge whore, I think the techncial side of things will be easy to bring in line


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rudy_H said:


> The RS3 hasn't even had a spy pic snapped yet, so I think that will be a ways away.
> 
> As for the S3 Sportback, if they even bring a Sportback, as long as they bring it with the 2.0T and Quattro / S-Tronic, unless you are a complete badge whore, I think the techncial side of things will be easy to bring in line


For now it's e-tron only but the emphasis when they say that is the "for now" part.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> For now it's e-tron only but the emphasis when they say that is the "for now" part.


right sorry...I just not considering an e-tron at all as an option  Unless it is a 2.0T /w the hybrid, then I might take a second look.

based on the fact that in the last few years they stream lined the Sportback down to 

1) 2.0T FWD
2) 2.0TDI FWD
3) 2.0T Quattro /w STronic

I hope they offer at least 3!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

guys...that car sucks 

let's get it straight right now 

THIS 
[URL=http://s704.photobucket.com/us...o/audi-rs3-sportback-mqb-render-001.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Well thanks. 

But what if there were an RS 3 Avant?


----------



## Jon Lee (Apr 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> But what if there were an RS 3 Avant?


 opcorn: I'd wait for this


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well thanks.
> 
> But what if there were an RS 3 Avant?


 I would rip a 2015 E-Tron apart and overnight parts from Germany  
The Sportback suits a RS3 more then an Avant.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

George, have you seen any indications that there's been a rethinking of the decision to not bring the Sportback with a gas engine to the US at launch, or is it an absolute done deal at this point? A *7th* convertible (A3), 6 coupes, and 12 sedan offerings in the US and only a single avant option (without even dsg) seems weirdly lopsided. Fwiw: US sales justify seven convertible offerings but no Sportback? It's a Q3 thing, right??

I still think your original render is perfect, btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Chimera said:


> George, have you seen any indications that there's been a rethinking of the decision to not bring the Sportback with a gas engine to the US at launch, or is it an absolute done deal at this point? A *7th* convertible (A3), 6 coupes, and 12 sedan offerings in the US and only a single avant option (without even dsg) seems weirdly lopsided. Fwiw: US sales justify seven convertible offerings but no Sportback? It's a Q3 thing, right??


They're not saying it, but I have a theory on this. e-tron marks their first EV in the US market and I think there's definite logic behind launching a car like that with a bespoke bodystyle in order to help communicate just what it is. Witness the Prius example. In Europe this isn't necessary but it seems effective in the USA. I am purely guessing here, but I think they're sacrificing that bodystyle in order to launch e-tron because it's there and it's both utilitarian and unconventional... perfect Prius fighter.

Now, the real question is whether the Sportback will emerge with other drivetrains. The upside is that it will have thusly been federalized for crash testing to it wouldn't cost as much. Having a body style in market is a big deal when considering ease of entry from a product planning perspective.

If I had to guess beyond that, and again I'm theorizing, then I'd say that the A3 is a statement car and not a mass sales car... which would be the sedan. IF I were in product planning I'd next then launch TDI, RS 3 and S3 in that order or in that priority. Again, that's just me, but that would sacrifice the price point Sportback.



> I still think your original render is perfect, btw.


Thanks, so do I. I love the original Sportback shape of the A3 pioneered by Gary Telaak at Audi design, and it carries well to MQB. The tough part is that the form has evolved into a bit of a middle of the road package when you consider what "Sportback" has become since the A3 launched... A5 and A7 being more 4-door coupe, which is what my render was. I think Audi should do a full-blown Avant on the sedan footprint and then an A3 Sportback like the A5/A7 as it would be more of a premium 4-door coupe than a 5-door hatch, at least in regards to perception.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

George -

I think you're spot on here with this logic. The realities of the US market being what they are, using the Sportback bodystyle to promote alternative powertrains makes the most sense. Considering that Audi is constructing an e-gas plant in the southwest, I would bet we will also see a limited availability run of these e-gas Sportbacks in the not-so-distant future as well.

As for the design, I'm one of those guys who rarely thinks the outgoing model is better looking than the new model, but I have to say that I think the 8P shape, in particular from the back 3/4 and "C" pillar, is just about perfect. The MQB A3 shortens up the glass from the rear door to C pillar and I don't think it flows quite as well. 

Either way, the loss of the Sportback really doesn't bother me. It helps that my wife has a new CRV for the heavy haulin'. 



[email protected] said:


> They're not saying it, but I have a theory on this. e-tron marks their first EV in the US market and I think there's definite logic behind launching a car like that with a bespoke bodystyle in order to help communicate just what it is. Witness the Prius example. In Europe this isn't necessary but it seems effective in the USA. I am purely guessing here, but I think they're sacrificing that bodystyle in order to launch e-tron because it's there and it's both utilitarian and unconventional... perfect Prius fighter.
> 
> Now, the real question is whether the Sportback will emerge with other drivetrains. The upside is that it will have thusly been federalized for crash testing to it wouldn't cost as much. Having a body style in market is a big deal when considering ease of entry from a product planning perspective.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They're not saying it, but I have a theory on this. e-tron marks their first EV in the US market and I think there's definite logic behind launching a car like that with a bespoke bodystyle in order to help communicate just what it is. Witness the Prius example. In Europe this isn't necessary but it seems effective in the USA. I am purely guessing here, but I think they're sacrificing that bodystyle in order to launch e-tron because it's there and it's both utilitarian and unconventional... perfect Prius fighter.


Im not sure this will play out as Audi expects


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, it makes good sense and it's interesting to hear your take on things. It seems counter-intuitive that the Sportback is chosen to champion their EV entry if sales history for that body style have been so poor over the last 7yrs in the US,though. It's almost as if the sedan would be more of a statement because it's entirely new. As we can see from Lexus's design, there must be interest in non sedan/suv vehicles. Without digging up this debate again, I still believe 8P sales suffered from the economic times and limited exposure on the street and available configurations (which begets even fewer sales). I think the Sportback is likely more popular now than it ever was. I'm sure it's just a matter of years before it's offered here. Pricing a 328xi Sportwagen with minimal sport options hits $45k easily, an A3 2.0 Quattro Avant/Sportwagen at say... $37k(?) would be a no-brainer for anyone cross-shopping that layout (and maybe the almost $50k pricetag of a nicely equipped Sportwagen is why there's few on the road to inspire others).

I'll be getting some form of Golf or A3 when available, I can't tell yet which will haul our small family better. Until then, the wife's Forester will be doing our hauling (don't want a Vanagon anchored in the driveway). A Sportwagen with M package and the $1k adaptive suspension is damn tempting, but if there were an A3 with the same utility there'd be zero question and it'd likely be thousands less.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

ChrisFu said:


> Im not sure this will play out as Audi expects


Valid point. Though, I think the younger average age of Audi buyers versus that of Lexus may give them a better chance with the e-tron.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Leke said:


> Valid point. Though, I think the younger average age of Audi buyers versus that of Lexus may give them a better chance with the e-tron.


they probably aren't looking to sell a ton of them anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Chimera said:


> Thanks for the reply, it makes good sense and it's interesting to hear your take on things. It seems counter-intuitive that the Sportback is chosen to champion their EV entry if sales history for that body style have been so poor over the last 7yrs in the US,though. It's almost as if the sedan would be more of a statement because it's entirely new. As we can see from Lexus's design, there must be interest in non sedan/suv vehicles. Without digging up this debate again, I still believe 8P sales suffered from the economic times and limited exposure on the street and available configurations (which begets even fewer sales). I think the Sportback is likely more popular now than it ever was. I'm sure it's just a matter of years before it's offered here. Pricing a 328xi Sportwagen with minimal sport options hits $45k easily, an A3 2.0 Quattro Avant/Sportwagen at say... $37k(?) would be a no-brainer for anyone cross-shopping that layout (and maybe the almost $50k pricetag of a nicely equipped Sportwagen is why there's few on the road to inspire others).
> 
> I'll be getting some form of Golf or A3 when available, I can't tell yet which will haul our small family better. Until then, the wife's Forester will be doing our hauling (don't want a Vanagon anchored in the driveway). A Sportwagen with M package and the $1k adaptive suspension is damn tempting, but if there were an A3 with the same utility there'd be zero question and it'd likely be thousands less.


Keogh's made this pitch on numerous occasions and their logic as to why the body style is well suited. A3 sales actually grew once TDI was added and TDI was a big percentage of sales. Additionally, if you overlay geographic sales of A3 with cities where hybrids and EVs sell, there's a lot of matching up going on. Whether they're the same buyer remains to be proven, but Audi believes the Sportback lines up well with this sort of buyer. Contrarily, if you want to move volume, the sedan is the obvious choice and thus it'll do duty as the only non EV offering for now... although I'm wondering if they'll launch Cabriolet at the same time.

Whatever the case, Audi AG is quick to say they think separate body styles are unnecessary and that certainly applies in Europe. Given this viewpoint from Germany, I am guessing that the Sportback drivetrain offerings will expand once the EV is entrenched... but I'm guessing on that.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Late in the 8P life cycle, it almost seemed TDIs did well because it was the only option still available on car lots if someone didn't want to wait to order one (and likely priced cheaper?). I'd be curious to know how many A3 TDI buyers purchased it for the mpg or if it was a side benefit. Was the TDI introduced around the same time as the "facelift" in 2009? I'd say 50% of the A3s I see on the road are TDI, but I live in a city that's big on alternative fuels, light rail, and cycling.

Moving on , I'll be real curious to see how the 2.0tq is priced. They have an opportunity to seriously undercut something like the 3series in pricing in addition to being a new, appealing design.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

I know I'd be just one out of maybe 500 people in the US, but if AoA offered an S3 avant (not sportback, but a proper wagon) I would buy one today.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I would buy a Sportback or Wagon (Avant) S3 or RS3 today as well. 

That's two orders right there Audi.

Do it. Lolz


----------

